# Taizé



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The music of Taizé has a special place in my heart. I think the chants and the singing are truly beautiful and deserve to be known more widely. The Taizé community was founded after the war by Brother Roger*, a French protestant who welcomed his brother Catholics as fellow monks, and it had a special role in providing spiritual retreats for young people. Taggart & I met at an ecumenical retreat centre started by students who'd been inspired by Taizé. 

The music is a chanted refrain, usually in Latin, sometimes French or English, with male and female solo voices taking up the verse. The effect is mystical and devotional; I hope it speaks to all thoughtful people, and not just Christians.

*sadly murdered in extreme old age by a mentally ill woman.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is one example of a meditative Taizé chant. Please feel free to post others - if there's anybody out there!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Ubi caritas et amor, Deus ibi est.

It has great harmony potential - I remember it from yesteryear.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Peace & long life!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Taizé's  English Website

Taizé on Wiki

Produced by Taizé Community in 1996, narrated in English with Traditional Chinese subtitles. This 48-minute documentary tells the story of the songs of Taizé, and how they point towards the heart of the mystery of prayer.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is another beautiful chant -


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A happy and peaceful Sunday to all after the storm...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Our church used to do these Taizé services once a month. The music and mood of the service is absolutely wonderful, always in the evening, candlelit, and very calming. We stopped doing them after the attendance kept falling off, and gradually dropped to a few parishioners. Our congregation has an average age of 73, and most do not drive at night.

We tried it in the daylight hours and the total mood was completely lost - our sanctuary has a huge skylight over the altar that is impossible to cover. 

I do still love to hear all the chants from this service ... 

Kh ♫


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Candlelight is so calming & beautiful. Maybe Taizé is music played on candles? Here is another one.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> The music of Taizé has a special place in my heart. I think the chants and the singing are truly beautiful and deserve to be known more widely. The Taizé community was founded after the war by Brother Roger*, a French protestant who welcomed his brother Catholics as fellow monks, and it had a special role in providing spiritual retreats for young people. Taggart & I met at an ecumenical retreat centre started by students who'd been inspired by Taizé.
> 
> The music is a chanted refrain, usually in Latin, sometimes French or English, with male and female solo voices taking up the verse. The effect is mystical and devotional; I hope it speaks to all thoughtful people, and not just Christians.
> 
> *sadly murdered in extreme old age by a mentally ill woman.


Have been a massive fan of Taize for years....was luck to visit......i love the music...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

We have Taze masses every Wednesday at my university! I think my favorite chant is the canon Magnificant


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Blessed are the Peacemakers ... Peace & Joy on Sunday.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A Taizé Kyrie - I love the mixture of languages & voices.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I finally got around to this thread. This is lovely music. I much prefer this to the contemporary praise and worship music that seems to be taking over around my neighborhood.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting the clips, Ingenue...will return to the thread when I can have time to listen properly.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

In my group of friends, we sing Da Pacem Cordium in their weddings


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingenue has already posted one version of this. This could also do for the Serendipity thread as well. We had La Follia turning up in a number of places and then this morning this popped up on my facebook news feed:






(I've cheated because it's a fb video and I can't get at the code.)

Ingenue and I immediately realised it was the same as a Taize chant. She found this link and I started this post and then she shouted through - "we had it already on post 2!" Still, it's a different version and includes the music so you an compare it with the Follia. Enjoy!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Let nothing affright thee - nothing disturb thee; all things are passing - God never changeth; patient endurance attaineth to all things. Who God possesseth in nothing is wanting. Alone, God sufficeth. - St Theresa of Avila






PS - Now that we have a new Religious Music Forum, possibly this thread should be moved there?
What do you think, amigos?


----------

